# Jackcess.jar einbinden



## centhron69 (15. August 2012)

Hihi,

ich versuche mit der Bibliothek Jackcess eine MS Access Datenbank zu öffnen. Nun kommen bei mir Fehler die ich nicht wirklich lösen kann.

Dieser Fehler kommt während der Ausführung. Kompilieren geht problemlos.


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/healthmarketscience/jackcess/Database
	at mdbReader.main(mdbReader.java:25)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.Database
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
	... 1 more
```

Die "Database.class" ist selbst in der .Jar Datei enthalten.

Ich kompilieren mit folgendem Befehl (commons-lang und commons-logging sind Abhängigkeiten):


```
javac -classpath libs/commons-lang-2.0.jar:libs/commons-logging.jar:libs/jackcess-1.2.8.jar -g mdbReader.java
```


Und hier noch mein Programmcode von mdbReader.java:


```
import com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.*;
import org.apache.commons.logging.*;
import org.apache.commons.lang.*;

import java.io.*;

public class mdbReader
{
	static String path = "data.mdb"; //Datenbankpfad

	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException
	{

		File inputDB = new File(path);	//externe Datei einbinden
		
 System.out.println(Database.open(inputDB).getTable("Tablename").display());

	}
}
```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung worans liegen könnte?

Viele dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Der Heilige (30. September 2012)

Moin centhron69 ,
hast du eine Lösung für das Probleme, wenn ja wäre ich würde mich die Lösung interessiert. Oder Kennt jemand noch eine Möglichkeit ohne den Ms Standard Treiber auf eine Access Datenbank zu zugreifen (lesen würde mir schon reichen) .
Gruß Der Heilige


----------



## centhron69 (30. September 2012)

Hi,

nein ich bin nicht mehr auf die Lösung gekommen. Aber es gibt ein ähnliches Projekt, welches solche Datenbankzugriffe Managed. 
Einmal in C# bzw .NET (http://www.tsql.de/csharp/csharp_access_datenbank_verbindung) 

und einmal in C (http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/).

Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.


----------



## Der Heilige (30. September 2012)

Moin centhron69 ,
Schade, aber trozdem Danke.
Ich breuchte was für Java.
Gruß Der Heilige


----------

